# Getting Paint in LA and Orange County



## hvontres (Feb 15, 2014)

I just found out through a buddy that in LA and Orange county, oil based enamel paint can't be custom tinted anymore. Well here is some good news: Here in San Diego County you can still get tinted Alkyd Enamels. 

So if you really have your heart set on an oil based finish, you can still get it, but it will take a little bit of a road trip.

Hope this helps,


----------



## mjhenks (Feb 16, 2014)

It's good to know people.

I remember when I was painting cars and the outlawed Acrylic Enamel paints.  Single stage was so easy to shoot.  Had to move to the single or two stage Urethane which was a lot harder for the armature painter to shoot nicely.  Funny thing is, then as now you could go to San Diego and get the paint you wanted.


----------

